# Teaching "Come"



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

I'd like to teach Benny the "come" command. Any tips for this one? He doesn't seem to get the patting on the sofa/bed/floor.


----------



## Tucker325 (May 26, 2009)

I'm really not sure how we taught Tucker to come, but he does it really well.


----------



## brookiee (Nov 5, 2009)

that was Lexi's second command she learned. at first when she wouldnt come we'd walk over to her and then pull her over to where I was previously standing and in a stern voice said "i said come". then I'd walk away from her and ask her to come until she finally came and praised her generously so she knew that what she did was really good.


----------



## Allie Ann (Aug 3, 2010)

Have a small treat in hand then whenever your dog is approaching you say the word 'COME' and when she reaches you offer her the treat. After a while she will see that everytime you say come she is 'doing good'. (Treat no longer required)


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

I started by saying "sit" with a treat in my hand, then "stay", then holding out my hand while walking backwords and keeping focus on his face. If he moved toward me I would immediately stop and step right up to him to regain his attention. Then restart from "sit". This may take a lot of repetition. Then after a short distance say "come" and put your hands down and give a big smile. This will give him the impression you want to show affection and will entice him to come to you. When he does, give him the treat and lots of praise.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I put 'Lo's food in a cup, sat down with my computer, and when she was walking around but seemed bored I'd say 'come' and when she looked/turned/came, anything, I'd say 'yes' (think replacement clicker) and she'd speed up and get a treat when she reached me. I stretched it until she came when she couldn't see me, was barking at a noise, when playing a game. 

For outside I paired 'come' with a short whistle blast and slowly stopped using the word until the whistle blast itself meant come too. Much easer for long walks that require many yelled recalls.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

These are some great ideas!  I'll have to try them out and report back. Wouldn't it be great if Benny finally learned the command after 3 years?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Are you serious? He's three and doesn't know it? 

Ok, three questions then I'm working out an exercise for you and Benny, that boy needs to know it!

How have you tried to teach it?

What treats do you use?

How does he react if he's:
Bored and you call?
Doing something and you call?


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Enneirda. said:


> Are you serious? He's three and doesn't know it?
> 
> Ok, three questions then I'm working out an exercise for you and Benny, that boy needs to know it!
> 
> ...


Benny's very finnicky. If he doesn't want to come, he won't. 

To be honest, I can't even remember what we did. We gave up a long time ago on this one.  I'm pretty sure we probably used liver treats that he used to love. At this point, we'd probably use Beggin Strips.

If he's bored, he'll probably be laying down. When we call his name, he'll look up with his eyes, and won't move his head if he doesn't have to. Very lazy! 

If he's doing something, he'll stop and look at us. If he has a toy, he'll probably start growling, taunting us to chase him (he loves to be chased).

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bogart (Oct 9, 2010)

Bogart, my cockapoo doesn't follow the "come" command well either. He's 6 months and just stares into space when I want him to come. If you can figure out how to train Benny, let me know!


----------



## breebella10 (Jan 10, 2011)

its 2011 has Benny mastered " come" ? this is great help BreeBella will come when she wants too so I have started using treats. she's pretty good though so far


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

If you want your dog to come to you run away from them, calling as you go which encourages them to come towards/follow you. Just as they are getting to you crouch down with your back to them and they'll come round to your front. When they come round to your front to see you, tell them to sit, slowly and gently take their collar then treat.


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

*Come command*

We just used treats. shout come and every time he does it give him a treat and mahe a big fuss of him. Congratulating him with a happy high pitched voice reinforces the praise. Just make coming to you the the best thing in the world fro your dog. This has got to be one of THE most important commands your dog needs to learn. Once this is mastered the fun walks off the lead can. My dog is now 8 months old and we still train and renforce the come command every day. One day it might save his life. He's got to the stage now were if he runs off at full pelt he'll turn round if I shout come and return to me 99.9% of the time


----------



## gsmit (Jan 6, 2011)

I worked on the 'come' command at the dog park. It still is a work in progess, but I would let her walk away from me. And when she was not playing with other dogs, I would whistle, call her name, and say 'come.'

She would look up, realize she was far away from me, and then run towards me. While on her way, I would repeat, 'come.' And when she would get to me, I would give her a treat, or play with her and praise her and say 'Good Come.'

She is doing a pretty good job, but still is learning.


----------

